# App Store *NEW* Apps!



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone.

Just notcied that the App store has some new Apps today, including Crash Bandicoot from Vivendi Games, "Band", and a few others.

I'm going to buy Crash Bandicoot right now. I had seen it on YouTube but I thought that it was one of those jailbroken emulator things, so it's cool to see it on the official App store. 

Check out your App Store to see what's new!

(and discuss here)


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

uphone, it seems like you've downloaded a few apps already. Maybe you can answer this question. It will probably seem obvious, but I can't figure it out. I've downloaded he Facebook application and it shows up in my Apps tab in iTunes. I have sync'd my phone yet it doesn't show up on my iPhone? Am I forgetting a step or doing something incorrect? I assumed it would just show up on the phone??? Any help would be appreciated... from anyone.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Peaker44 said:


> uphone, it seems like you've downloaded a few apps already. Maybe you can answer this question. It will probably seem obvious, but I can't figure it out. I've downloaded he Facebook application and it shows up in my Apps tab in iTunes. I have sync'd my phone yet it doesn't show up on my iPhone? Am I forgetting a step or doing something incorrect? I assumed it would just show up on the phone??? Any help would be appreciated... from anyone.


I had this issue with my iPod Touch.,.. I'm not too sure if this will do it, but try selecting only a few apps then clicking apply in the bottom right corner. Also try clicking on the Applications link in the sidebar and see if you can get anything going.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

In iTunes, click on the name of your iphone in the list on the left. Then from the settings are displayed, go to the panel that lets you select applications to sync and ensure that "sync all applications" is enabled. I believe this is the default setting, but maybe you inadvertently disabled it before.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Peaker44 said:


> uphone, it seems like you've downloaded a few apps already. Maybe you can answer this question. It will probably seem obvious, but I can't figure it out. I've downloaded he Facebook application and it shows up in my Apps tab in iTunes. I have sync'd my phone yet it doesn't show up on my iPhone? Am I forgetting a step or doing something incorrect? I assumed it would just show up on the phone??? Any help would be appreciated... from anyone.


Did you look on Page 2? most of my purchased apps end up there [scroll to the left on the home screen once you see the App icons].


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

By the way, 

Crash Bandicoot EATS up your battery like you wouldn't believe it. 20 mins of playing that and you'll be down to 40% lol.

That's okay though, it's expected, it's verrrrrry graphic intensive. 

I guess this corrupts my "battery life test" for today  I'll have to conduct that tomorrow!

Peaker, check page 2.

If you downloaded it from your iPhone OTA, it should automatically download/install on page ONE, unless that's full, in which case it'll load on page TWO.

If you downloaded it off of iTunes, manually sync and try again. Let us know if you find Facebook.

Also, if your data connection was lost during the download (OTA on the iPhone) then it probably would have canceled the download and removed the icon because it didn't finish downloading.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

On another note, I can't find the eBay app on the App Store? 

I was thinking maybe it's only for the American App Store but it's in marketing shots under "App Store" on the Apple Canada website, so it must be there somewhere.

Also, I'm unhappy to learn that Loopt is only for the United States! That looks like a really cool App. (Although I don't personally know anyone else with an iphone yet!)


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Hey uPhone, 
Seeing that you've had a bit of time on that iPhone of yours, how much room do you have left after downloading apps and having some music/videos.

Did you get the 8gb or 16gb? I'm just wondering which one to get...I'm don't plan on having many clips or movies. Perhaps 5-10 apps and 50 or so mp3s.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Satchmo,

Here's my stats so far:

Audio: 346.2 MB
Video: 169 MB
*Other: 336.8 MB*

I'm assuming that "other" means Apps. I have 4 apps now: Super Monkey Ball, NY Times, Pianist, Crash Bandikoot.

I have the 8GB model. If you only plan on 50 or so mp3s and only 10 apps, definately the 8GB is the way to go. Personally I don't need the 16GB for music because unlike some people I dont have hundreds and hundreds (or even thousands) of songs. I havn't added any videos yet (well I've tried, for some reason iTunes isn't letting me put them on, maybe it knows that I didn't pay for them!)

I have 6.25GB left. Although, when I first plugged it in, it said that I had 7.0GB left (but this is the 8GB model) so I'm not sure where that 1 last GB went, maybe it's a reserve or something or used for random access memory, I don't know.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Hey uPhone,
> Seeing that you've had a bit of time on that iPhone of yours, how much room do you have left after downloading apps and having some music/videos.
> 
> Did you get the 8gb or 16gb? I'm just wondering which one to get...I'm don't plan on having many clips or movies. Perhaps 5-10 apps and 50 or so mp3s.


Here is the way that I look at it. Either myself of the next user will be using this phone for quite a while. The 16GB is only $100 more than the 8GB. Should you want lets say a TomTom like application down the road space will be a premium [my TomTom maps are 2GB on my TomTom GPS]. 

Most apps are 1-2 MB. If you only have 50 MP3's and little video, you'll likely never go over 1 GB


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

How much were the apps you've purchased? Were they the listed price when you got your "receipt" e-mail from Apple?

I bought Things, which is a fantastic todo app. It was listed as $9.99 in the store, but I got charged $11.29 for it. Weirddd.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> How much were the apps you've purchased? Were they the listed price when you got your "receipt" e-mail from Apple?
> 
> I bought Things, which is a fantastic todo app. It was listed as $9.99 in the store, but I got charged $11.29 for it. Weirddd.


GST and PST are charged, as shown on your receipt.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I bought Crash Bandicoot ($9.99) , Super Monkey Ball ($9.99), and Piano (5.99). 

I regret buying Piano because the day after, they released Band, which is the same program by the same creators, with more instruments!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> How much were the apps you've purchased? Were they the listed price when you got your "receipt" e-mail from Apple?
> 
> I bought Things, which is a fantastic todo app. It was listed as $9.99 in the store, but I got charged $11.29 for it. Weirddd.


LOL....
Taxman.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Elric said:


> LOL....
> Taxman.


Haha dammit.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's my letter to Microsoft regarding a Windows Live Messenger/MSN app for the App Store:

I'll let you know if I get a reply. (PS: does anyone else want an MSN app? I used a little white lie to get my point across in the letter that "there is great consumer demand" for an MSN app! )



> Dear Microsoft,
> 
> Recently, I purchased an iPhone 3G from Rogers Wireless in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Here's my letter to Microsoft regarding a Windows Live Messenger/MSN app for the App Store:
> 
> I'll let you know if I get a reply. (PS: does anyone else want an MSN app? I used a little white lie to get my point across in the letter that "there is great consumer demand" for an MSN app! )


Hopefully it's going to be made by the same guys that make "Messenger for Mac"

for 2 reasons

a/ it will never support instant messaging but they will say they are working on it for over 3 years
or b/ they'll say it's already made... for the corporate customers.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

This is one thing that I still don't understand, is AOL AIM an US only thing that is spread across the US more then MSN as a user base? Hardly anyone I communicate with within Canada uses AIM period. They all use MSN! Makes iChat pretty much useless, unless you are chatting with another Mac user. Apple and Microsoft should just come to some sort of agreement and open up MSN on the Mac and get it over with. 

Adium has said that they are working on a possible solution for the iPhone, but that it is probably going to be a year or two away before we see anything. Who ever comes first to the iPhone MSN or Adium, will be a clear winner. I wouldn't mind PAYING $$$ for MSN on the iPhone 3G if Microsoft developed it.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree MacGYVER, I hardly ever see Canadians using AIM.

I guess because it _is_ "America Online Instant Messenger". I dont usually see many Americans with MSN as their primary IM service. 

I would pay for MSN on my iPhone although considering AIM is free, it might be smart for Microsoft to just have it free.

It'll be interesting to see if/when Yahoo/ICQ/Jabber etc come.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't and never will use anything, ANYTHING made by AOL. I invoked a boycott back in the day when they were still sending coasters out to everyone and lying through their teeth about their charges.

There's really no point having Microsoft make an MSN client for the iPhone, because as Elric pointed out, they aren't too reliable when it comes to development updates.

There are already a few alternatives in the 3rd party scene for the 1st gen iPhone that have MSN support, so I'm sure there's going to be some official ones coming out, if not already out.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

My favorite app is shazam. If your listening to the radio etc. and don't know what the name of the song is just hold your iphone and open shazam. It will name the song, artist etc and give you the option to buy it on itunes and visit the artists website. Very cool


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate to admit that I am loving Shazam too. We were in the grocery store and could barely hear the song over the speakers but Shazam figured out what it was... and I figured out just how easily amused I truly am!


----------



## freeboater (Jul 11, 2008)

I downloaded and was really impressed by Truphone. The application allows you to make calls over wi-fi. Pay as you go long distance. Good for someone like me that only makes the odd long distance call on the cell. Good way to avoid rogers charges!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> I wouldn't mind PAYING $$$ for MSN on the iPhone 3G if Microsoft developed it.


I do not want to give even a penny to fund Steve Ballmer's salary, or Bill Gates retirement pension.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot this is primarily a Mac forum!  :lmao:


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, I am really impressed with Shazam, it's really amazing.

I recommend that everyone downloads Shazam, it really works! (I feel like I'm an infomercial but it's true!)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

A little unrelated but I don't want to start a whole new thread for it: 

Has anyone noticed that the iTunes Music Store connects only on Wifi, and not EDGE/3G? Why is this? Even Edge is usually fast enough for the App store, I wonder why not the iTunes store?

Edit: I recieved an E-mail response from one Satish at Microsoft :lmao: Considering it is 3AM here (why am I still up?) I'm assuming that he's from one of the many Microsoft CS centers in India  

He says (along with a bunch of canned responses) that he will forward my suggestion for Windows Live Messenger on the iPhone to the Product Development Team.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I agree MacGYVER, I hardly ever see Canadians using AIM.


I'm canadian and only use iChat (which is AIM). In fact every one of my contacts, except for one, use AIM (and they're all Canadian). Granted, I only know one person that still has a PC, so that probably has a lot to do with it.

If you're looking for a cross-service instant messaging client, there are several available on Launchrz. I found that JiveTalk worked really well, it supports AIM/iChat, MSN, Yahoo!, GoogleTalk, ICQ, and Jabber - [link]


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the paid version of JiveTalk on my BlackBerry, very cool, unfortunately the web version that's available on the iPhone isn't very stable.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

uPhone said:


> A little unrelated but I don't want to start a whole new thread for it:
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the iTunes Music Store connects only on Wifi, and not EDGE/3G? Why is this? Even Edge is usually fast enough for the App store, I wonder why not the iTunes store?
> .


Because on the original iphone, downloading songs would take AGES!!
Probably not implemented on 3G yet to save bandwidth issues, but I would expect them to change that in the future.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Maverick said:


> I'm canadian and only use iChat (which is AIM). In fact every one of my contacts, except for one, use AIM (and they're all Canadian). Granted, I only know one person that still has a PC, so that probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> If you're looking for a cross-service instant messaging client, there are several available on Launchrz. I found that JiveTalk worked really well, it supports AIM/iChat, MSN, Yahoo!, GoogleTalk, ICQ, and Jabber - [link]


I wish iChat supported MSN so much!  I've never met a Canadian who uses AIM. Everyone seems to use MSN. Apparently they're working on a version of Adium for iPhone, that should be sweet!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

slicecom said:


> I wish iChat supported MSN so much!  I've never met a Canadian who uses AIM. Everyone seems to use MSN. Apparently they're working on a version of Adium for iPhone, that should be sweet!


I'm with you there, I have 1 contact on aim and it's because his girlfriend is in the U.S.
MSN is very much needed I think to make everyone happy. Jivetalk is alright but fails on the fact you have to stay on the page.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Ironic that HQ for Microsoft is in Redmond, Washington USA, but there NUMBER #1 supporter and user base are Canadians for their MSN chat client and not the Americans  Hahahahahaha...... *No data to support my theory.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> Ironic that HQ for Microsoft is in Redmond, Washington USA, but there NUMBER #1 supporter and user base are Canadians for their MSN chat client and not the Americans  Hahahahahaha...... *No data to support my theory.


Lol, no data needed, I agree with you! Americans love their AIM. ("aim" or A-I-M? Everyone says it differently!)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

So a full wekend and no new apps yet? WTF?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Elric said:


> So a full wekend and no new apps yet? WTF?


There were some on Saturday (hense the name of this thread). But yeah now it's slowing down. 

I'm not a mac user so I'm not firmiliar with iChat - what is it? Does it support MSN? Or is it just AIM?

This has to come out eventually, right?


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

the first 50, or so, links of a google search for "iChat" can answer your question


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

machael said:


> the first 50, or so, links of a google search for "iChat" can answer your question


True... but who _really_ uses Google anymore? I'm glad I don't have stock in that company


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

machael said:


> the first 50, or so, links of a google search for "iChat" can answer your question


Am I the only one that doesn't know what this guy is talking about? I think we all know you CAN use MSN with iChat on your mac (but very clumsy and featureless). But we're talking about the iPhone, and NOT crappy webapps. We want push messenger.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't know what this guy is talking about? I think we all know you CAN use MSN with iChat on your mac (but very clumsy and featureless). But we're talking about the iPhone, and NOT crappy webapps. We want push messenger.


You CAN'T use msn with ichat. You CAN download the msn messenger client for macs however.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

marct said:


> You CAN'T use msn with ichat. You CAN download the msn messenger client for macs however.


Certainly this will change in the near future... Microsoft will jump on the opportunity to have MSN on every iPhone in the world once iChat is available for the iPhone.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Certainly this will change in the near future... Microsoft will jump on the opportunity to have MSN on every iPhone in the world once iChat is available for the iPhone.


I certainly hope so


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Wasn't it the Windows version of AIM you can add MSN contacts too and vice-versa ? If so, perhaps we'll see that integration into this AIM client, though the BlackBerry client was missing that integration too, so perhaps someone doesn't want it there...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

marct said:


> You CAN'T use msn with ichat. You CAN download the msn messenger client for macs however.


You CAN use MSN with iChat. (Google is a wondrous tool)

But in case you've been away for a few pages we want it on the IPHONE


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> You CAN use MSN with iChat. (Google is a wondrous tool)
> 
> But in case you've been away for a few pages we want it on the IPHONE


(Sorry to bring this so off-topic) I didn't realize I was uninformed. Thought you had confused the msn mac client with ichat or something.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

uPhone said:


> On another note, I can't find the eBay app on the App Store?
> I was thinking maybe it's only for the American App Store but it's in marketing shots under "App Store" on the Apple Canada website, so it must be there somewhere.


It's not an actual eBay-issued app, but check out the app Garagebuy. It's free, and it's from the people who make the desktop app, Garagebuy. I haven't checked out Garagebuy or the iPhone app Garagebuy, but I do own GarageSale from the same people and it's incredible software in my opinion. 

This app purportedly lets you search, track and bid on 16 different eBay sites. Sounds like exactly what I needed - I'll play with it tomorrow and let you know how it looks.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Desperately needing an rss feed of new apps. Anyone?


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

Elric said:


> Desperately needing an rss feed of new apps. Anyone?


Recently Added iPhone Applications - Pinch Media


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks kezia! wow - VNC lite for iPod touch works great! very impressed!


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there any App on the store Like the Customizer App- to change the Black background to your own photo and themes? I miss that making your iPhone your own. If there is nothing I'm gonna jailbreak me phone when the Dev Team comes out with the new Jailbreak just to install that. Plus I need to install an app that disables the Edge network cause I don't have the data plan and the Edge cannot be disabled....


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Elric said:


> You CAN use MSN with iChat. (Google is a wondrous tool)
> 
> *But in case you've been away for a few pages *we want it on the IPHONE


Dude, that's a great line! Hilarious!


----------

